# Magazine Fundraiser for Midlands Golden Rescue



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm trying to purchase 3 magazine subscriptions and I'm getting an error message.

here is the message....


*Server Error in '/' Application. *

*Object reference not set to an instance of an object. *

*Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

*Exception Details: *System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

*Source Error:* 

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below. 
*Stack Trace:* 

[NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.] QSPStore_Web.UserControls.StoreHeadInclude.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e) in E:\BUILD\qsp\Sites\QSPStore_Web\UserControls\StoreHeadInclude.ascx.cs:22 System.Web.UI.Control.OnLoad(EventArgs e) +67 System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +35 System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +98 System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain() +750


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Fran..
thats awesome thanks... 

there is 1-866-825-2921 you can call and just make sure you tell them its for Midlands Golden rescue...

thank you so much... if you still have problems please let me know... it may have just been the link since i copied and pasted it... I hope :crossfing


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

:wavey: I just talked to someone with the site and they said if you are using an AOL browser that its not toally compatible and it will produce error messages... but you can always order using the 1866 number. thanks! sorry for the trouble...


----------

